# [Debian] Newbie Soundkarte/Hardware einrichten



## CVHoffmann (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mich zwar schon oft an Linux versucht, aber ich kenne mich noch nicht wirklich mit so existenziellen Dingen, wie Hardwareinstallation aus.

Problem:

Ich habe bei der Installation keine Kernelmodule für meine Soundkarte ausgewählt (wenn es sie überhaupt gab). Demzufolge ist sie auch nicht installiert.
Meine früheren Distris hatten alle komfortable Programme für die Hardwareinstallation .
Das habe ich bei Debian bisher nicht gefunden. 
Sehe ich das richtig, das ich nun

1. kernelmodule installieren / kompilieren muss
2. Diese dann in /etc/modules eintragen muss ?

Alle Anleitungen, die ich mir ergogglet habe setzen da leider auf Distri spezifische Programme auf. 

Klappt das so ? Wie macht ihr das ?

Debian Woody
KDE3.2 
Soundkarte Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun


----------



## Chino (22. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von CVHoffmann _
> *Hallo,
> 
> Klappt das so ? Wie macht ihr das ?*



Puh, keine Ahnung  Ich bin auch gerad dabei meine Onboard Soundkarte (Elitegroup K/VZA Rev 3 Board) zu installieren. Aber das klappt irgendwie nich so recht 

Aber an deiner Stelle würd ich erstma unter modconf schauen ob da nicht die Treiber für deine Graka dabei sind. 

Fieldy (Linux-Newbie)


----------



## CVHoffmann (22. Februar 2004)

Hey,

viel Glück. Siehst du selbst "modconf" kannte ich noch nicht (halt nur von der installation). Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal schlau machen, ob ich da z.B. was SB-kompatibles hab.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das für treiber so die einheitliche Methode ist ? Werden irgendwelche selbst kompilierten treiber dann auch in monconf gelistet ?


----------



## CVHoffmann (24. Februar 2004)

Hat leider so nicht geklappt.

Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass ich anscheinend ALSA  (http://www.alsa-project.org) installieren muss. 
Habe alles besorgt und ne Anleitung für meine Soundkarte gefunden.  Link
 Mit dem ganzen Zeug komme ich soweit noch klar.  

Doch für ./configure braucht er die Kernel Sources. Da ich da echt noch keine Ahnung habe, hab ich mir weil in /boot  oft "2.4.20" gesehen habe diese Sources runtergezogen und installiert. Dann tauchte in /user/src eine entsprchenende gepackte Datei auf.

Die habe ich in mein /home verzeichniss entpackt und dem ./configure den Pfad zum Source angegeben. Doch leider fehlt irgendwie die ./inculde/linux/version.h (Verzeichnissstruktur soweit i.O.) .

Es hat doch bestimmt schon mal jemand ALSA kompiliert.
Weiß einer  was ich falsch mache ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (24. Februar 2004)

Soweit ich weiß:

1) heißt das ALSA ( wie es auch der URL zu entnehmen ist )
2) Kannst du die Alsa-Utils + Alsa-lib auch mit apt ziehen. Zumindest sollte das gehen.
3) Wenn du einen aktuellen Kernel, wie den 2.6.x nutzt hast du Alsa dabei und brauchst nicht die Sources zu patchen.

Thorsten


----------



## CVHoffmann (24. Februar 2004)

zu:
1. Hast recht 
2. Gut zu wissen, aber leider kompilieren ja die Treiber nicht  
3. Du willst mich  also Kernel kompilieren schicken ? Stehst du heute den Tag über für  *einige*  Rückfragen zur Verfügung ?   

Haben deine/eure Kernelsources denn die incude.h dabei ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (24. Februar 2004)

2. Du brauchst sie nicht kompilieren wenn du sie mit apt ziehst. Soweit ich weiß.
3. Es gibt ein sehr tolles Tutorial über das Kernel kompilieren von Johannes Röttger.


----------



## CVHoffmann (25. Februar 2004)

Habe mich für das Kernel kompilieren entschieden. (V 2.6.3 )
Die Anleitung ist echt gut.  

Leider bekomme ich bei der Installation von QT3 (wird ja u.a. benötigt) einen Schwall von unaufgelösten abhängigkeiten bei denen die xlibs am meisten Probleme machen.. (Unterschiedliche benötigte Versionen ..)

Sind die Bestandteil vom X-Server btw. muss ich die X Umgebung erst aktualisieren ?

edit: 
Kann ja gar nicht sein. X-Server hat ja nix im Kernel zu suchen, oder ?


----------

